# Wye Switches



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I need two Wye's to finish the last part of my railroad.

Can anyone tell me where I can buy them?  

Aristo does not make them

Parker apparently does not make them.

I thought LGB made them but I cannot find them listed anywhere.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

John


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Most of us just work around what is available.  I use three LGB 1600-series turnouts.  It does skew the architecture somewhat though.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John,
 
 I used the same as above three LGB 1600 switches. I thought Aristo Carft made a wye? Or was going to.

http://www.aristocraft.com/catalog/track/images/6wye_with_measurements.jpg

I guess they do.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

If the above doesn't work, then Outback says they make a Wye: 
wye 

And Old Pullman says they make a 3 way: 
3 way


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
Aristo DOES make wye switches in brass and stainless steel. Check their website. 

George


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

One was on E-bay today (aristo)


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I am trying to find Eldorado Railways but every time I try I get this site about Calvin Klein jeans, etc.

Where can I find information about Outback Turnouts?

Like a website, hopefully.

I thought it was NGRail but that does not work.

John


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the main page for Outback: 
Outback Turnouts

On that page is a contact email:  [email protected]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

By the way, the Aristo is a #6: http://www.elmassian.com/images/stories/track/yardlevelled.JPG 

Regards, Greg


----------



## 1wpgs4 (Mar 25, 2008)

Have you looked into SwitchCrafters.com, they make "Y"'s is all sizes


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB does make a 3 way Y (12360) but is R1 (2 foot radius/4 foot diameter). Good for all LGB rolling stock, not for those other mfg large cars/engines.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Id made my Wye out of two 10 foot diameter Aristo switches and a 4 foot diameter switch. I had to use one small piece of 4 food iameter track to make it all fit but at least my Shay will go through it with out problems. 

Some of the 1:20 box cars don't like it too much but if I go slow they seem to make it most of the time. 

John


----------

